# Slings may kill!!!!!



## Hanna

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1259358/Yummy-mummy-baby-slings-kill.html

I am not a fan of daily mail.... but a friend forwarded this to me.:nope:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah it's been posted in here a few times, and it's only that type of sling :) Pouch slings and ring slings are just fine, but with anything you need to see what position they are in and make sure their airways aren't being obstructed in some way. No worries...babywearing is still safe :D


----------



## anothersquish

Oh lordy not again. This has been posted five? times now.....


----------



## sezzlebum

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/YawnSmiley.gif


----------



## Lu28

sezzlebum said:


> https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/YawnSmiley.gif

Love it!! :lol: These articles are starting to drive me nuts, it makes us out to me some kind of fashion and trend obsessed idiots when for most of us that's the furthest thing from our minds on most things :wacko: And the journalists can't even do enough research to figure out that it's related to one type of sling. So annoying.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Was there really a need for such a title!!!!!! Honestly??? Again, read the facts and present them accordingly, not just read what you want into it and pop in to leave such a fleeting and all be it ridiculous thread.

What gets my goat, is the fact that of all people who would be well informed about this would be the ladies in this section and yet people still think we need educating :dohh:

Quick ladies, we MUST stop all this natural nonsense before it kill our children *sighs loudly*

Sorry, annoyed :growlmad:


----------



## Rachel_C

I glanced at the title and read it as "Slugs may kill!"... which I suppose they might, if you let them crawl up your baby's nose! Seems about as useful a warning.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Slugs are slippy, toddlers could trip and fall on them if allowed to play in the garden :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Rachel_C said:
 

> I glanced at the title and read it as "Slugs may kill!"... which I suppose they might, if you let them crawl up your baby's nose! Seems about as useful a warning.

:rofl:
I like it!!
Its like that thing where in Canada baby walkers are banned because babies kept falling down stairs in them...what FOOL leaves stairs unprotected AND the baby unsupervised...
I find it so hard to comprehend that people dont regularly check their baby in a sling/carrier/pouch/PRAM and make sure they are in safe positions but they have to be out there I supose....


----------



## princess_bump

i haven't actually seen this article before, thanks for posting. i had a different sling/carrier for maddi when she was younger/ why just because it's celebrity endorsed all of a sudden it's the in thing?? oh well!
oh and to add, i too was wondering when parents having common sense had suddenly vanished :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

TBH I dont think anymore people babywear now then they did when I had my son almost 6 years ago. 
Many cultures in the world they ONLY carry their children....wheels and prams are a relatively new thing in the grand scheme!


----------



## special_kala

14 babies killed in 20 years? wonder if the ever so amazing daily mail can produce the statistics for babies killed/hurt whilst in pushchairs.

everything is dangerous if not used correctly...bloody dailly mail

"Why would anyone ever want to put their baby in one of those, anyway?
This is one of those really naff fashion statements that will soon vanish as soon as the celebs stop using them."

i forgot we all base our parenting techniques/values on what nicole kidman does!


----------



## gina8177

My friend was going on and on about this the other day, it drove me nuts. It's more of a common sense issue than a sling issue. Most baby wearing sites will tell you the steps to take to ensure that you are wearing baby safely. The same thing could happen if you hold your baby in your arms in the wrong manner and don't pay attention.

She also went on and on about the baby walker thing too. I find it funny that they recall a product when the issue isn't with the product, it's with not paying attention to a mobile child. They could just as easily fall down the stairs when walking/crawling.

Glad to see that there are others that find this freak out silly too. :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

... bag slings are the problem but, tbh, they're hardly a fashion accessory as they're pretty ugly.

Either way, pram related accidents and deaths are far, far higher.


----------



## Lu28

FemmeEnceinte said:


> ... bag slings are the problem but, tbh, they're hardly a fashion accessory as they're pretty ugly.
> 
> Either way, pram related accidents and deaths are far, far higher.

Maybe we should find an article about that and post it in the normal baby section just to cause trouble! :muaha:


----------



## Rachel_C

:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:shock: :nope:

:thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

What...we are behaving...sort of....


----------



## saraendepity

i've managed to nearly get into an argument with my cousins wifey.....she seems to think i am gonna kill my baby!!! FFS!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

anothersquish said:


> What...we are behaving...sort of....

:winkwink:


----------



## Kit

Rachel_C said:


> I glanced at the title and read it as "Slugs may kill!"... which I suppose they might, if you let them crawl up your baby's nose! Seems about as useful a warning.

Slugs can definitely kill! We had an invasion of big orange slugs in our garden a couple of years ago and after I spent hours and hours, day after day fishing them out of the vegetable patch and chucking them out into a patch of trees nearby, only to have them slither back each night, I thought I was going to die of exhaustion. So I gave up and used an entire box of slug pellets - so much for the environmentally friendly option! 
I swear they were genetically mutated slugs!


----------



## sam#3

ffs........ im really sick and tired of seeing these damn threads.....

do people come on here and think that us parents have no f***ing common sense....
jeez it pisses me off everytime i look in this section theres a new thread about the same thing, what an insult that people feel it neccesary to come on and 'warn' us about the way we choose to transport our children

rrrrrrraaaaaarrrrrggggggghhhh......


----------



## Lisa1302

Wow you guys are taking it a bit to personally, I'm sure the OP didn't mean it as a dig against natural parenting - just as a heads up in case no one had seen it.

I pop in this forum occasionally, as I do some things which are thought of as natural...but I have to say the attitude some folk in here have of 'us and them' is pathetic.


----------



## Lu28

Lisa, the irritating part about these threads is that this article has been posted in here about 5 times now recently - no-one bothers looking to see if it's already been posted. The people in question can't know much about slings or they'd know how biased the articles are so I think it comes across to alot of us like teaching grandma to suck eggs...


----------



## anothersquish

rofl pathetic *giggles*

I havent seen this same thing posted in BabyClub (why not?) but its been posted here loads recently....we have now taken to having a joke, rolling the eyes and tongue in cheek banter and now because of this we are "pathetic". Lovely.


----------



## sezzlebum

mmmm eggs :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

*throws eggs at sezzle*


----------



## Bekkiboo

Back on the subject of slugs, well snails actually, have you noticed they have a tendancy to come out in masses in poorly lit areas? I remember walking home from a football match the once and it took me an hour to walk home :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Is there an us and them attitude? :/


----------



## sezzlebum

oi squishy that wasnt nice....


unless they be chocolate in which case ouch but yum :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Pickled eggs are yummy too!


----------



## sezzlebum

Bekkiboo said:


> Back on the subject of slugs, well snails actually, have you noticed they have a tendancy to come out in masses in poorly lit areas? I remember walking home from a football match the once and it took me an hour to walk home :haha:

we're talking eggs nows, keep up :rofl: :rofl:


eww slugs make me heave


----------



## anothersquish

creme eggs *splat* 
eww shudders....the thought of standing on a slug/snail....ICK!!!


----------



## Lisa1302

I read this in general chat too, but maybe it gets posted here cos this is where people think the sling users read. 
Whatever the reason from an 'outsider/baby cluber/not 100% everything natural' forum user...some comments do come over a bit off.


----------



## Lu28

Oh those creme egg ads really upset me, I know they want to be splatted but I've been known to have a bit of a cry! :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

okay, eggs! Name as many animals you can think of that lay eggs? By the time you read this the subject could have very well changed! Lol x


----------



## anothersquish

outsider? We arent a club you know, its just another subsection of the forum....

I think the reason this PARTICULAR thread was annoying is because of the way it way titled. Rather than "Interesting article regarding slings" or similar its "Slings can kill!!!!!" thats like me posting a thread saying "Pushchairs can kill!!!!!" or "Moses baskets can kill!!!" somewhere....its like saying anyone who uses those items is at high risk of killing thier child....which is all rubbish.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

All this talk of "outsiders" and "us and them" is making me feel weird. I never feel like that. I only really think about it when people come in and point it out, like in the BF section. It's starting to make me feel like I'm in some sort of weird minority that is constantly offensive for just being what it is.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Pizza anyone??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Also, picked eggs are RANK :rofl:


----------



## sezzlebum

nah bekki, have a chinese mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken fried rice :p


----------



## anothersquish

pepperoni pizza....
I was brave enough to eat it again after projectile vomitting one across the room early pregnancy.....whoo!

Ill keep my creme eggs thanks...none of this pickled rubbish...eww!


----------



## Bekkiboo

We have a theory that our local Chinese takeaway cooks the food in the car on the way! 10 minutes from the point of order to delivery is their record so far :haha:


----------



## Lu28

FemmeEnceinte said:


> All this talk of "outsiders" and "us and them" is making me feel weird. I never feel like that. I only really think about it when people come in and point it out, like in the BF section. It's starting to make me feel like I'm in some sort of weird minority that is constantly offensive for just being what it is.

I don't think there's a them or us attitude in the natural parenting section at all, I think it moreso comes from people who don't post in here much and I used to be one of them. Before converting to cloth nappies, I never felt I was natural enough somehow to 'belong' in here which is silly and was entirely my issue, nothing to do with anything you lovely ladies said. Just felt like the great pretender or something! :dohh: Maybe others feel like that, who knows :shrug:


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> outsider? We arent a club you know, its just another subsection of the forum....
> 
> I think the reason this PARTICULAR thread was annoying is because of the way it way titled. Rather than "Interesting article regarding slings" or similar its "Slings can kill!!!!!" thats like me posting a thread saying "Pushchairs can kill!!!!!" or "Moses baskets can kill!!!" somewhere....its like saying anyone who uses those items is at high risk of killing thier child....which is all rubbish.

I am not saying it is a club, I am just saying how 'sometimes' it feels when reading 'some' comments.


----------



## Lu28

I don't understand you lot pickling things, we don't do that in Ireland at all, can't stand it! :sick:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I still feel that way occassionally but as you said hun, it's my issue!

I personally love this section and one giant reason for that is there are no spats every five minutes, infact I think this is the first semi spat I've seen in here, if you get my drift?

x x


----------



## anothersquish

Im not sure how thats anyones fault here? 
sometimes reading some comments? I can feel uncomfortable reading a lot all over the place, it doesnt mean I waltz in and start calling people pathetic just because Ive read one or two comments I dont find to be perfectly to my liking.


----------



## anothersquish

NB sorry to get pissy about it but this is the ONE section I feel like I can come and relax, have a chat and not feel like I have to walk on eggshells (eggs LOL) about anything or feel like Im being judged and put in a box and yet now its being spoilt because of a badly titled thread and a ridiculous inaccurate newspaper article!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hunny come and have a roll around on my gorgeous new rug, that will make you feel better :haha: x x


----------



## Rachel_C

anothersquish said:


> NB sorry to get pissy about it but this is the ONE section I feel like I can come and relax, have a chat and not feel like I have to walk on eggshells (eggs LOL) about anything or feel like Im being judged and put in a box and yet now its being spoilt because of a badly titled thread and a ridiculous inaccurate newspaper article!

That's true for me too. In sections like baby club, I sometimes feel like if I mention some 'natural parenting' stuff like co-sleeping it could start an argument at any time, whereas in here if I say something that's not natural parenting or different to what other people in here do, I know people won't judge me for it and certainly won't start arguments. It's a lovely place to hang out :hugs:



Bekkiboo said:


> Hunny come and have a roll around on my gorgeous new rug, that will make you feel better :haha: x x

Erm, did you just proposition squishy?! :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I was going to say, NP is like my bnb home and it's always so nice.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Erm well.... That wasn't my intention but now I've read that back it could definitely look that way :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekki fancies Squish....Bekki fancies Squish :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

I just choked on my chocolates....


----------



## Bekkiboo

Nooo I sooo do not, I just thought the softness of my new rug would cheer you up Squish honest, I've been making rug angels (as opposed to the snow variety) on it all night it's THAT soft :haha: x x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I so definitely did a vicky pollard on that post ^^ haha


----------



## anothersquish

*giggles* 
Rug angels sounds like fun!


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Its these occassions where I wish I had some red wine around...best not really though as if I opened a bottle Id probably drink the whole damn thing which would be BAD!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

But good for Theo :rofl: happy days!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I have about half a dozen unopened bottles of wine from Christmas! I haven't had a good old drink since before Cassidy was born, one sniff of the stuff these days and I get woozy lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

Should edit that to say before Cassidy was conceived, I didn't get wasted whilst pregnant lol


----------



## saraendepity

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! omg i need a bottle or two at the moment....i keep finding the perfect saddle (welll not bad anyway) then something goes wrong or some begger buys it before i get to it!!! i'm soooo pee'd off !! LOL i CBA to stalk Ebay and the adtrader all day everyday but it looks like i'm resigned to it for the foreseeable future!


----------



## anothersquish

I need to buy a new saddle for my Highland....but I keep spending the money on nappies instead and thinking "buggerit, the ones shes got fits so itll be fine" 

I do have a bottle of Peach wine (like 4% ROFL) in the fridge that looks tempting LOL


----------



## saraendepity

lol well i have no saddle at the moment so i really do need one! and i aint going bare back on an ex racer who hasnt been sat on in about 6 months and before that was about a year !!LOL GRRRRRRR ROFL @ peach vino just down it !! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## anothersquish

Be fine, just jump on and hope for the best...I have a dressage test next saturday...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## saraendepity

ooho LOL yeah that woud be interesting....i'll make sure i have the video camera at hand eh!! LOL out door menage with no fence no saddle and a horsey thats not been sat on properly in an age !!! hahaha (tbh she'd probs be fine but i'm a wuss!LOL) OOOOH what test are you doing?


----------



## anothersquish

just an intro....our canter work leaves much to be desired atm so sticking to a walk and trot test....so I will probably be beaten by 8yr olds on 12hh ponies *snort*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have an open bottle of champers that we've been using for gravies... would LOVE a glass


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> just an intro....our canter work leaves much to be desired atm so sticking to a walk and trot test....so I will probably be beaten by 8yr olds on 12hh ponies *snort*

hahaha that'll be us ! ! lol our canter work is quite good if she behaves......:blush: hope it goes well :)


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: just been reading back :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I am so confused as to what this is about, slings, eggs, rugs, dressage, what a load of randomness!

I love dressage but might look silly doing it without a horse. :haha: We are going to some horse trials for Freya's first birthday, missed it last year, can't wait :D


----------



## anothersquish

Tell you what I am looking forward too...watching the equestrian events at the olympics!!
Will be boycotting the dressage with anti Rollkur banners and a MASSIVE group of people though ROFL...


----------



## sezzlebum

ah kristen that was the intention lol make it random to release the tension :p


----------



## saraendepity

omg i am so desperate to go to 2012 to see the equestrian stuff :D i'll be right alongside you with the anti Rollkur squish Kirsten, which are you goin to ?? i sooooooo wanna do Badminton but i doubt rob would get the time off work :(


----------



## kirsten1985

We are going to the ones at Chatsworth, it's really close to here. Missed it last year as I was in labour, lol. I would love to go to Badminton too :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok I know we've moved on from the original topic but saw some mentioning about stroller deaths and other similar things. This is about car seats...injuries sustained NOT involving a car accident, but kids left unattended or other things similar while in a car seat. 

https://www.caritasholyfamily.org/NewsLetters.asp?PageID=P09861

Yet of course car seats are great things and needed, but you need to use common sense....same with slings/carriers :D


----------



## princessellie

:rolleyes:

x


----------



## Kit

mommyof3co said:


> Ok I know we've moved on from the original topic but saw some mentioning about stroller deaths and other similar things. This is about car seats...injuries sustained NOT involving a car accident, but kids left unattended or other things similar while in a car seat.
> 
> https://www.caritasholyfamily.org/NewsLetters.asp?PageID=P09861
> 
> Yet of course car seats are great things and needed, but you need to use common sense....same with slings/carriers :D

I've never come near to an accident with a carrier but I did have a very near miss with the pram when someone kindly went to help me down stairs and slipped, tipping the pram over and my LO nearly went straight up and out of the waist straps. This is one of the reasons I get so annoyed at people (usually random strangers) nagging me about the safety of the sling.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I don't understand the argument that you might fall or bump into something/somebody might bump into you. By that logic, nobody should ever be pregnant...


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm not sure why people think they are dangerous...bag slings aside...but just carriers in general? I've never had anyone say anything like that to me, most have actually been really interested in my carriers and make nice comments, but I have heard many say they've had people making comments suggesting it's dangerous. I don't get why they think that though? They are right there on you....that would be like saying just walking and holding your baby is dangerous or something


----------



## Kota

I've never had negative comments either. completly the opposite in fact, people, (especially old ladies...) are forever stopping me and telling me how comfy/cosy/safe/warm he looks and how they wish they had one 50yrs ago when they had babies!


----------



## special_kala

People always seem to be worried about me falling over with River in her carrier but my reply is "when was the last time you just fell over"


----------



## Rachel_C

Arif prefers to just carry Leyla (and then decide she's too heavy and get me to carry her after 5 mins :dohh:) but I'm always worried he'll fall over. When she's in a sling, I have my arms free to hold rails or break a fall and protect her, whereas when he just carries her, he'd either have to drop Leyla to put his arms out to break a fall or hold onto her and maybe land on her. Nobody ever says anything about parents carrying their child so it's daft that they'd think slings were unsafe!


----------



## princessellie

exactly, if you were to fall they would be a lot lot safer in a carrier because its natural instinct to put your arms out to grab something, no matter how much you think youd be able to resist and keep hold of your baby ive read its literally impossible, which is also why you should never just carry your baby in teh car, exact same reason, youd drop the baby in an impact :nope:

x


----------



## purple_socks

I've just read through this whole thread and so far my face has gone like this...

:dohh::growlmad::haha::growlmad::haha::growlmad::rofl::wacko:

a very random thread indeed! 
i think we should post a 'SLUGS CAN KILL' THREAD! I swear slugs can plot!! i have a slug that finds its way into my living room and leaves leaves little trails by the bay window...i've caught it a few times and chucked it over the fence at the bottom of the garden (and once in my anger i even flushed it down the loo) but each night without fail its back!? the trails r only ever just infront of the bay and nowhere near the door or rest of room :shrug: so my slug has a trap door...and can somehow get out the loo or speed back from the bottom of the garden! i thin thats worth warning people about!!


----------



## Kit

princessellie said:


> exactly, if you were to fall they would be a lot lot safer in a carrier because its natural instinct to put your arms out to grab something, no matter how much you think youd be able to resist and keep hold of your baby ive read its literally impossible, which is also why you should never just carry your baby in teh car, exact same reason, youd drop the baby in an impact :nope:
> 
> x

I assumed this would be the case until the day I fell on ice outside my house while holding my 5 month old son. I finished up full length on the ground (bashed head, injured shoulder, the lot) but still holding him up in the air at arms length!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I was going to say, A friend of mine took a really bad fall and mnaged to not even scratch her daughter. I think protecting our children becomes the overriding instinct, mainly because these things occupy our thoughts so much. Like when crossing roads, going down stairs etc.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I fell in the parking lot one day, holding Casen's hand and had Hayden in my arms. I did take them both down with me but somehow managed to keep their heads from the ground, they didn't get hurt, just got scared. I hit my elbow and head pretty hard though


----------



## aob1013

I don't think slings 'kill' as such, i think it could be people uneducated about how to use them that causes a problem?!

I will be baby wearing, and i will do my best to educated myself as best a can to make sure no accidents happen.


----------



## saraendepity

i have fallen in the snow while Daisy was in my pouch sling and i managed to save my fall..tho i think if she wasnt in the sling i'd have probably dropped her cos of the way i fell - i slipped iff a kerb in the snow and onto my side (the side i always carry her on ) thank god for my sling eh!


----------

